
Large structure found on Venus - randomerr
http://bgr.com/2017/01/17/space-news-venus-weird-shape/
======
grzm
Source article submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13421136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13421136)

------
LordWinstanley
Clickbait? Moi?

